
Git pull request review strategies from three dev teams - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/three-git-pull-request-review-strategies/
======
riskymagemerge
I'm not sure I'm buying the argument that PRs are a repository for
institutional knowledge. But I do think thorough reviews are important if you
work at a company that has a lot of customers and cares about quality.

